# 10,000 stitches on a left chest logo



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Am I correct in thinking this is to many stitches for a baseball and 3 words. The words I am fine with, but the baseball has a lot of stitches. I bought the digitized ball online, but it was 2.5x2.5 inches and I only need proabably a inch by inch ball. 

I have to get these done by tomorrow so any help would be very welcomed. Thanks Troy


----------



## SewMuchMore (Mar 19, 2009)

Troy, I can send you a baseball in the morning..... 10k stitches doesn't seem right, unless of course it's bulletproof!

Kathy Mac
Sew Much More


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

That would be great...

The one I purchased was SP2933 and embroiderydesigns.com. I also had delete that shading on the ball, but it was still a lot of stitches. Thanks Troy


https://www.embroiderydesigns.com/productdetails/Dakota+Collectibles/1/SP2933.aspx


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are settings in your software where when you reduce the size, it will reduce the stitch count proportionately or keep the stitch count the same. Sounds as if you had 'keep the same' setting checked.

What software are you using? Maybe someone can chime in and tell you where the setting is.


----------



## SewMuchMore (Mar 19, 2009)

splathead said:


> There are settings in your software where when you reduce the size, it will reduce the stitch count proportionately or keep the stitch count the same. Sounds as if you had 'keep the same' setting checked.
> 
> What software are you using? Maybe someone can chime in and tell you where the setting is.


Good point, I know that if it's Melco software that option is only available in the top of the line version design shop pro plus. It works, but going from 2.5 inches down to 1 inch you are dancing with the devil as far as stitch integrity. You can get some really interesting sew outs when changing the size that much.

Kathy Mac


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am using Forte PD. I will have to check, but I dont remember any thing like that....but it would be great if there was.


----------



## SewMuchMore (Mar 19, 2009)

Troy did you get the file ok?

Kathy


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

SewMuchMore said:


> Troy did you get the file ok?
> 
> Kathy


Yes I did, but I will not be able to test it until I get home from my "real" job. Thanks for the help.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

most stock designs are crap..... they are being punched by digitisers at very low rates and punched very poorly......if its a big order you are doing, its worth getting the design punched from start rather than saving a few $$$ by buying a stock design which will increase your production time which is more costly to you


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

skits said:


> most stock designs are crap..... they are being punched by digitisers at very low rates and punched very poorly......if its a big order you are doing, its worth getting the design punched from start rather than saving a few $$$ by buying a stock design which will increase your production time which is more costly to you


Thanks for the info...I dont think this is a big job (25 shirts), but the problem is it is my FIRST job. So I will be the first to admit I have NO clue what I am doing. Thought it would be an easy one (softball and 3 words), but it is turning into a nightmare.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

exactly my point.....dont stress you'll learn from mistakes...just dont make the same mistakes twice..... you have to justify if saving $10.00 is worth or would you rather spend it to satisfy a new potential client with a better looking design or to get better efficiency on your machine..... this order was 25 shirts.... what if the client comes back after 2 months and gives you an order of 200 shirts?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah...I really assumed that premade logos were high quality. THanks Troy


----------



## SewMuchMore (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to agree with Dee, stock designs don't take into consideration the type of material you are using, and can be scary. When I digitize something I do it differently for a golf shirt than I would for a hat, sweatshirt, or nylon jacket. The same logo can likely look totally different on various garments. There are many times that you will get lucky and all will be fine. The worse unfortunatley for you are circle shaped designs since everyone knows that a baseball should be round, not oval, which tends to happen with stock designs that have not taken into account pull compensation etc. The baseball I sent might look odd since it was a basic stock design, so make sure you sew it out first. What you might see is the fill not meeting the outline stitch, again due to pull compensation of the thread, (this is probably greek to you). Being new is tough because you need to make the best first impression, and 25 shirts is a nice size order, when if you figure you place your business card on each shirt, that becomes 25 new potential customers. The best advice I could probably give is to try and learn your software if you have the digitizing ability. Down side is that it doens't happen overnight and it takes a lot of practice. You should also try and find a good digitizer that you can fall back when you can't do it yourself. There are some very good companies out there and also some that produce junk so beware. Any good company will offer to do a free design for you so that you can test them.
Good Luck!

Kathy Mac


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I have found over the years a lot of the file you buy online are way over stitched. I was even told that those files are sewn by whomever and traded for designs or sold very cheap. I try to stay away from purchasing files and just having them digitized or digitizing them myself.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Fill areas can add up a lot of stitches without being overly dense. I average 4-7K for most logos... 10K is a lot but for a short one-time run... probably not worth a lot of investment if it results in an acceptable product.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I had the place that I bought it resize it for me. It went from 8000-10000 stitches to around 2000-3000. Once I got it back I had to move some stitches, but for the most part it turned out pretty good.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Troy,
I just finished a 13000 stitch logo(pretty detailed) but most in my area want them oversized a little. As for moving stitches; most good digitizers do a test sew to look for things like that. Anything I send out has been test sewn to be sure it sews well and nothing was overlooked. When I send out a file, I also send a jpg of my test sew so the customer can see it. Also, if you have a lot of lettering, that can add to the stitch count faster than you realize. Personally, I don't worry so much about the stitch count(unless it's for lightweight fabric like t's) as the sewing time. A well digitized 13000 stitch design CAN sew faster than a poorly digitized 8000 stitch design. Just out of curiosity, I did a 1.5" baseball, and even with shading the count was only around 2000.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info...Would your 1.5" baseball go down to a 1" with out any trouble? I would be interested in buying it to see how it compares to my other logo. Thanks Troy


----------



## kkent (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Jim at Iemeccentric. A little off the subject, but I was looking at your website and saw "toilet paper embroidery". What is that? You've got my curiosity going!!


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Toilet paper is the gift for the person who has everything. Take a roll of t paper, unroll and fold back 4-5 sheets on themselves without tearing them off. Lay on top of regular stabilizer and embroider a design on it. Cut the stabilizer to match the sheet size, roll back up and tack the edge down with adhesive. Wrap with clear plastic wrap with a ribbon. It sells better than you can believe. I've actually had customers do fundraisers using this. I've done school logos, names, gag designs, etc.


----------



## SewMuchMore (Mar 19, 2009)

Any particular brand of TP you would suggest??? I saw this done years ago when I use to teach for the home emb. industry and thought it was a riot, I had just forgotten about it.
Kathy Mac


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Kathy,
Nope, but two ply does give you a thicker base to work with, or just use twice as much one ply It is a way to break up the seriousness of doing big business orders. We all need a little fun now and then and it does let new embroiderers know that you can stretch limits on things.


----------



## kkent (Nov 18, 2007)

TP Embroidery is an awesome idea. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SewMuchMore (Mar 19, 2009)

Jim, what do you sell this for???

Kathy


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Kathy,
I charge $10-15/roll. When I do fundraisers, I sell to them for around $6. Most designs are low stitch count and go pretty quickly and at the most I have $1 in them counting paper, wrapping, and ribbon. Catchy phrases, school letters, etc go well. I think one of the best seasonal ones is "For when I get crap for Xmas"  It's just a break from the ordinary. Beginning embroiderers just need to know that you can embroider on almost anything; door and window screens, paper, cards, etc, not just fabric. If you can't have fun with your business, there's no sense being in business.


----------



## SewMuchMore (Mar 19, 2009)

Jim last question, promise Do you have the designs orientated so that you can read them when on the TP holder handing down, or when displayed in the packaging, and where do you get the wrap? (oops more than one question!) Can you tell it's a quiet Saturday at my store 

Kathy


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

lol I orient them so it's visible in the packaging while sitting up.. Most people use these for decorations on their cabinetry or counter tops and don't unwrap them. I just use clear cellophane and tie with a curly ribbon. One of the advantages from working from home is that I appreciate my Saturdays and control my hours Embroidery Library Projects has lots of ideas and instructions on projects including t paper. Packaging is the biggest thing with this so get creative and colorful.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

SewMuchMore said:


> Jim last question, promise Do you have the designs orientated so that you can read them when on the TP holder handing down, or when displayed in the packaging, and where do you get the wrap? (oops more than one question!) Can you tell it's a quiet Saturday at my store
> 
> Kathy


Since we are talking about embroidery on TP I thought I would tell you a cute story about one of my Godcats and TP. Thomas had jumped up on the dining room table one time too many while Suzanne and Jim were eating dinner so Jim put Thomas in the powder room. They were getting ready to go upstairs for bed, having completely forgotten that Thomas was in the powder room. Just as Jim walked by something white on the floor caught his attention. He looked down and there was one square of TP laying on the floor just in front of the powder room door. Jim opened the door and there was Thomas looking very hurt that he had been forgotten. Suzanne and Jim expected to see the entire roll of TP on the floor but that was not the case. Thomas had very neatly removed just one square to use as his white flag. So, for Christmas that year I embroidered Thomas a rescue roll of TP that he keeps in the powder room.


----------



## SewMuchMore (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL that is great!!!!


----------



## SHSPORTS (Sep 24, 2008)

SewMuchMore said:


> I have to agree with Dee, stock designs don't take into consideration the type of material you are using, and can be scary. When I digitize something I do it differently for a golf shirt than I would for a hat, sweatshirt, or nylon jacket. The same logo can likely look totally different on various garments.


Great point - In our shop we have the same logos saved in the computer sometimes 4 or 5 different ways..... we keep them together and label the files like xyz-polo, xyz-jacket, xyz-hat, xyz-bag they are all the "same" logo but might be a bit different size or stitch count. Another thing that we feel really helps is to make improvements each time we do the job again. Some files have 4 or 5 versions that we keep tweaking to get them to sew out with fewer thread breaks etc. Just make sure you ALWAYS keep the old one saved to, you never know when you have done to much tweaking.


----------

